# Bolens needs new coil?



## Dejablue (Jun 16, 2013)

My Bolens with a 16hp B&S seems to need a new coil. One cylinder gets spark, the other not.
Can anyone enlighten me about how to get to the coil? I cannot figure out how to remove the panel at the rear of the motor to access the flywheel/coil location.
Must I remove the whole motor to access the rear of it?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What model Bolens,and what model and type of Briggs engine?
There should be some #s on the engine's cooling shroud. It's nearly impossible to help,without this info.


----------



## Dejablue (Jun 16, 2013)

jhngardner367 said:


> What model Bolens,and what model and type of Briggs engine?
> There should be some #s on the engine's cooling shroud. It's nearly impossible to help,without this info.


The Bolens is a 1668 Hydro Eliminator - B&S # 402437-1205-01 Manufactured: 11/1988


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

There should be 8 bolts holding it on. you don't have to remove the engine,if it sits above the frame level.
Here's some things that may help you:

View attachment 21962


View attachment 21963


----------



## Dejablue (Jun 16, 2013)

jhngardner367 said:


> There should be 8 bolts holding it on. you don't have to remove the engine,if it sits above the frame level.
> Here's some things that may help you:
> 
> View attachment 21962
> ...


Thanks for the links to the Bolens manual.
I think the motor will actually need to be raised because the rear panel is below the frame. The manual will definitely help with that.
I sure hope my prognosis of it needing a magneto replacement is correct!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Generally,if you have spark on one side,but not the other,and it's a single coil(some have 2),it's the coil,or the wire.
When you get the shroud off,do a simple test,before removing it.
On the side that doesn't have spark,push a needle into the center of the wire,about 2" from where it comes out of the coil,and hook up a spark tester to it,and check for spark.
If no spark,replace the coil. BUT,if you now show spark,then the coil is good,but the WIRE is bad.
I have replaced the wires on many coils,when mice chewed them,or they broke,and it's not hard to do,and it's MUCH cheaper than a new coil!
Let me know if it shows spark,and I'll tell you how to replace the wire(s).


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

The first thing to do is get an inline spark tester similar to this:

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...rk-tester/_/N-268s?itemIdentifier=900800_0_0_

They are available from a number of sources, and will save you a lot of headaches.

I've found more than one plug, including NEW ones, that would show a spark when it's just grounded to the head, yet not spark when under compression.

I'd start at the plug and word backwards to see just where you see a spark.


----------

